# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > الحلويات >  أروع طريقة لعمل الدونات الهشة واكيد بالصور

## شكولاتةuae

*صباح الخير والسرور . عزيزاتي اليوم راح أقولكم على طريقتي السريعة في تحضير الدونات . وهذي الوصفة سهلة جدا وسريعة والأهم انها هشة ومنتفخة وما تشرب زيت وقت القلي أبدا. وتقريباً مشابهة للموضوع السابق الي نزلت فيه طريقة الدونات مع اختلاق بسيط في المكونات.

هذي طريقة سريعة وسهلة ومضمونة لعمل الدونات 


المقادير :
5 أكواب دقيق فاخر منخول 
½ 1 ملعقة طعام خميرة فورية 
¼ كوب سكر 
½ 1 كوب ماء دافئ 
5 ملاعق حليب بودرة 
¼ معلقة طعام صغيرة ملح 
1 ملعقة صغيرة فانيليا للنكهة 
2 بيض بحرارة الغرفة



الطريقة :

في البداية عزيزاتي نستخدم إناء عميق وأفضل الزجاج . ونضيف السكر والخميرة والماء الدافئ ونمزج جيداً حتى تتجانس المكونات جيداً . ونتركهم في مكان دافئ مدة ربع ساعة أو حتى يتضاعف الحجم أو تتفاعل الخميرة جيداً.
نضيف باقي المكونات ( البيض الطحين والحليب البودرة والملح والفانيليا) إلى المزيج السابق ونبدأ بالعجن جيداً ولازم العجين أحبتي يستمر حوالي العشر دقائق وإذا بالعجانة راح نحتاج لوقت أقل . لكن نحرص إني نحلص على عجينة ملساء ومطاطة ولينة ولكن لا تلزق باليد كما هو موضوح في الصوره أدناه.




اهني صوره أقرب للعجينة لاحظوا أحبتي القوام المتجانس للعجين.




نفرد العجينة بسماكة حوالي ½ 1 سم كما هو موضح في الصور أدناه






وراح نحتاج بشكل أكيد لقطاعات وهني شكلهم طبو وتخيرو 






قطعنا العجينة بالشكل الي نحبه 




ورصيناهم في صواني مغلفة بورق الزبدة ومرشوش بالدقيق. ونتركهم في مكان دافئ ونغطيهم بفوطة حوالي النص ساعة.






وبعد ما نقطع الدونات زوايد العجين الي باقيه نخليها في وعاء ونعجنهم ونشكلهم مرة ثانية.





يتبع أحبتي*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل كوكيز الشوفان والزبيب حصري 
طريقة عمل كيك التمر من الذ الحلويات 
طريقة عمل كيكة الشوكولاتة اللذيذه حصري 
طريقة عمل كب كيك التفاح حلى سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل تيراميسو الليمون حلى سهل ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل كوكيز الفراولة سهل وسريع حصري 
طريقة عمل وافل الشوكولاتة سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل كيكة القرفة والتوت بالصور حصري 
طريقة عمل كيك الباوند بالفانيليا حلى سهل... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز الفستق حلى سهل ولذيذ حصري

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*وهذا راح يكون شكلهم بعد مرحة التخمير 






ونقليهم والرائع والعجيب في هذي الدونات إني مرحلة القلي ما تاخذ غير دقايق حوالي 3 دقايق بس على كل صوب دقيقة ونص. وهذا شكل الدفعة الأولى من الدونات.




واهني بعد ما انتهينا من قلي كل الكمية




وطبعا كان يوم سبت وكل ا لعائلة الكريمة مجتمعة وتتريا الغدا فما قدرت أتفنن وأزين الدونات بالشوكلاتة والفارمسيل فإكتفيت بالسكر البودرة . كما هو موضح في الصور أدناه







لاحظوا أحبتي شكل الدونات من داخل هش وخفيف ورائع ومب شاربة زيت القلي .








وكنت مسوية بعد بسبوسة ومقطعتنها مربعات وراصتنها في علبة بلاستك مرتبة .



وهذا شكل البسبوسة اللذيذة من داخل. رائعة وتنبلع على طول من خفتها . 


وانتظروني في جديدي القادم

مع محبتي 

شوكلاتةuae*

----------


## الحب الاول

روووووووووووووعه بصرااااحه

وان شاءالله بطبقها وبطرشها لاهل ريلي هع

----------


## ~ أم حمود ~

رووعه ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن .. ^__^

ان شاء الله بجربها 

تسلم ايدينج

----------


## مسا الليل

تسلم يمناج

----------


## دهن_العود

تسلم ايدج يالغلا

----------


## دانة حياتي

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
رووووعه ربي يسلم ايدك

----------


## ameera2020

:13 (21):  :13 (30):  :13: شكلهم يميييييييييييييييييي
تسلم ايدج
ايد تنلف بحرير

----------


## ماما امولة

يسلمووووووووووووووا يا شوكو
يدوم لنا ابداعج

----------


## نونه-55

مــــــــــــــــــــا شــــــــــــــــــــــــــا اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ..


تسلم هالاناااامل يا قلبي..
للاسف جفت الموضوع متاخر لو العصر جان سيرت وطبقتهااا ..
بس ان شا الله باااااااااااااااااجر اذا كنا من الاحيا .. وبخبرج بالنتيجه ..
عالعموم ابدددداااااع دمتي بهذا الابداع يالغاليه ..
ولا تحرميناااا من ابداعتج الغاويه ..

----------


## إخت أسيرة

يسعدلي مسآآآج يا أحلى شيفه 
اللهم حرم وجهها عن النار بالسعي إلى رضاك
واجتناب معصيتك وطهر قلبها بذكرك ويسر آمرها لنيل مغفرتك
واجمعها بمن تحب في مستقر رحمتك 
ربي يعطييج العافييه 
سلمت يداج عزيزتي 
ربي يحفظج من كل شر

----------


## ~details

*


روووووووووعة .. 

مـــا شاء الله .. ولا مرة جربت أسوي دونـات .. بس أحب آكلها .. يمي يمي .. 


مع أن عيالي وااايد يحبونها .. بس يبالي أجرب طريقتج هذي .. وبنزل التجربه هني .. أونه اتشجع .. 

ولا

شو رايج تــتبــنينا .. وتطرشي لنـا من أطباقج اللذيذة .. 


*

----------


## زوجي غلا روحي

يسلمو شكلها روعه

----------


## BoA

يمي يمي... تسلم ايدج 
^_^

----------


## لوليانو

مــــاشاء الله عليج ،،

----------


## دمعهـ حزنـ

هلا اختي شوكلاته

تسلمين والله يعطيج الف عافية ...

انا طبقت طريقتج بحذافيرها ...النتيجة ما عيبتني وااايد وابا اعرف وين الخطا....يعني انتفخ الدونتس وطعمه لذيد بس يوم تاكلينه تحسينه مطاطي و واايد ممل يعني من اول حبة تملينه ....انا كنت اباااه هش بس ما طلع نفس ما توقعت ....

ممن تخبريني وين المشكلة,...ولا هي طريقة الدونتس هااي جيه ...السموحه حبيبتي واتريا ردج

----------


## ام رفيده

ماشاء الله رووووعه تسلم يدك ياعسل على الاطباق الرائعه

----------


## أم مها11ري

_شكلها فعلا هشة ومب شاربة زيت
تسلم الايادي
شيف شوكولاتة...
بطبقها ان شاء الله_

----------


## مماتي

تسلم الايادي

----------


## Cuteq8girl

يعطيج العافيه اختي

----------


## نيروز الشام

مشالله تسلم الايادي

----------


## زيباشو

انا احين فالمطبخ ويالسة اسوي بس طلعتلي العجينة جامدة يعني مب لينة مثل الصورة
وبصعوبة يالسة اعجن ويالسة أحاول أفرده صعب وايد
مع اني سويت كل الخطوات بالضبط والمقادير عندي بالمقاييس

----------


## دانتيل

رووعة

----------


## almusleema

ما شاء الله روعةةةةةةة باين من الصورة انها لذيذة...تسلمي

----------


## مريم الفهد

ماشاء الله عليج

----------


## ام كايد111

تسلم ايدج يالغلا

----------


## سلمى الحميري

تسلم ايديج 
الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## ام مازن منصور

الله يحقق لك اللي في بالك دائما كل شي تنزليه حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ربي يسعدك

----------


## أم حصه

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## تانا

مبدعه بارك الله فيك

----------


## وردة غلااا

ما شاء الله عليــــج

----------


## راعية الفتاكي

وايد شكلهن يشهي ..بسويهن اليوم للعايله..
مشكوره حبيبتي . :16:

----------


## Eleena

شهيتيني ع البسبوسة مع أني عامله رجيم بس لازم ان شاء الله بكره اعملها

----------


## كريستال

ما شاء الله

----------


## كعبية

روووووووووووووعه  :16:

----------


## & ذبحني حبك &

عذاااااب تسلم يدك

----------


## kads

شكرًا شكلها لذيذة ما شاء الله 
ان شاء الله جاري التطبيق اليوم

----------


## حالية الذوق

امممممم يسلموووو

----------


## أم نوومي

تسلم ايدج الصراحه شكلها لذيذه بس ماقلتي كيف حشيتيها

----------


## بنت الطموح

تسلم ايدج

----------


## ام برهوومي

ما شاء الله روعه

----------


## بنت الطموح

تسلم ايدج

----------


## loleetah.shj

مشاء الله بالعافيه ..

----------


## tami ~

من وين ورق الزبدة ؟؟

----------


## Nadooshel

> *وهذا راح يكون شكلهم بعد مرحة التخمير 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ونقليهم والرائع والعجيب في هذي الدونات إني مرحلة القلي ما تاخذ غير دقايق حوالي 3 دقايق بس على كل صوب دقيقة ونص. وهذا شكل الدفعة الأولى من الدونات.
> 
> ...

----------


## Nadooshel

الله يعطيكي العافية 
اول مرة اكتب تعليق
بس لأنك تستاهلين كل الخير انا جربت الطريق و ماشاءالله رهييييبة

----------


## Om joury

ماشالله عليج والله زوق وترتيب ونضافه يعطيج العافيه. اختي ونسخت الوصفه وان شالله رح اجربها

----------

